# healthcare question



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

hi,

Different subject, trying to find out if this is true if we become residents but we will not be employed and we are under retirement age. the spanish take a tax out of you bank yearly and this covers you for spanish health care


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ken1sub said:


> hi,
> 
> Different subject, trying to find out if this is true if we become residents but we will not be employed and we are under retirement age. the spanish take a tax out of you bank yearly and this covers you for spanish health care


No, what happens is that once you become residents here you will have to fill out a tax form annually to declare your world wide earnings and pay tax on it if its too much :eyebrows:!!

Healthcare can be covered by you applying for a EHIC from Newcastle Claim health treatment in Europe (European Health Insurance Card, formerly E111) : Directgov - Do it online before you leave the UK, but thats really only meant for emergencies and lasts only a couple of years. To gain access to the Spanish healthcare you do have to pay into the system, either by employment (the company pays your social security) or by paying it yourself - thats where my knowledge ends lol! But I think some will tell you its better to take out private insurance

Its also worth knowing that Spain tends to have different rules for different regions and what happens in say, Andalucia, may not happen in Valencia - thats part of the charm of Spain LOL!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> No, what happens is that once you become residents here you will have to fill out a tax form annually to declare your world wide earnings and pay tax on it if its too much :eyebrows:!!
> 
> Healthcare can be covered by you applying for a EHIC from Newcastle Claim health treatment in Europe (European Health Insurance Card, formerly E111) : Directgov - Do it online before you leave the UK, but thats really only meant for emergencies and lasts only a couple of years. To gain access to the Spanish healthcare you do have to pay into the system, either by employment (the company pays your social security) or by paying it yourself - thats where my knowledge ends lol! But I think some will tell you its better to take out private insurance
> 
> ...


Well that cleared tha up pretty quick thanks again get a bit confused on this site as i dont no how to use it right like if i want to write a new message and there is loads more but thatanks for your help also i come out of the site then wait for a e-mail then go backin stupid


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ken1sub said:


> Well that cleared tha up pretty quick thanks again get a bit confused on this site as i dont no how to use it right like if i want to write a new message and there is loads more but thatanks for your help also i come out of the site then wait for a e-mail then go backin stupid


Yes, it would have been better if you'd started a "new post" for the health question. Just go to the "Spanish forum" page and theres a symbol to click on in the left hand corner that says "new thread" - however, as a moderator I should have been clever enough to split it and do it for you - but I'm not lol!!!!!! My co-mod may do it tomorrow!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, it would have been better if you'd started a "new post" for the health question. Just go to the "Spanish forum" page and theres a symbol to click on in the left hand corner that says "new thread" - however, as a moderator I should have been clever enough to split it and do it for you - but I'm not lol!!!!!! My co-mod may do it tomorrow!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


:juggle:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> :juggle:


:tongue1:

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ken1sub said:


> hi,
> 
> Different subject, trying to find out if this is true if we become residents but we will not be employed and we are under retirement age. the spanish take a tax out of you bank yearly and this covers you for spanish health care


You can opt to pay into the Spanish healthcare system if you want to, and pay for it by direct debit. That's probably what you were referring to?

If you have been working and paying National Insurance contributions in the UK, you need to contact the Dept of Work & Pensions as there is an arrangement which will cover your healthcare for the first year or two in Spain. 

Then, unless you live in Catalunya where it is now free for everyone, you will need private health insurance or pay into the Spanish system until one of you starts to receive an old age pension. As soon as one of you is a pensioner, health care is free for both of you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You can opt to pay into the Spanish healthcare system if you want to, and pay for it by direct debit. That's probably what you were referring to?
> 
> If you have been working and paying National Insurance contributions in the UK, you need to contact the Dept of Work & Pensions as there is an arrangement which will cover your healthcare for the first year or two in Spain.
> 
> Then, unless you live in Catalunya where it is now free for everyone, you will need private health insurance or pay into the Spanish system until one of you starts to receive an old age pension. As soon as one of you is a pensioner, health care is free for both of you.


can you do that everywhere now?


I know you can do it in the Valencia region, but I thought that in most places you had to be autonomo or working? (or on a pension/reciprocal agreement with home country)

and I had heard that 'they' were cracking down on fake 'autonomos'


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> can you do that everywhere now?
> 
> I know you can do it in the Valencia region, but I thought that in most places you had to be autonomo or working? (or on a pension/reciprocal agreement with home country)
> 
> and I had heard that 'they' were cracking down on fake 'autonomos'


I'm sure you're right, sorry for the confusion. I was told it was an option when we moved here, but it now appears that to do this you have to have worked in Spain at some point in the past.


> In Spain the system is contribution-based, which means that normally you must have paid into the social security system in order for you and your dependants to get state healthcare. These social security contributions can be paid by your employer or by yourself as a self-employed worker.* You may also be eligible to register to pay voluntary contributions if you have paid contributions at any point in Spain *and have paid contributions for 3 out the last 12 years in any European Union Member State – apply at your local Tesoreria.
> 
> If you are not paying into the Spanish social security system you may also get state healthcare if:
> 
> ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Under the 1986 law " Those without any income are guaranteed coverage by the public health system ." 

"Foreigners registered in the local census of the town they usually reside , have right to health care under same conditions as Spanish nationals."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Under the 1986 law " Those without any income are guaranteed coverage by the public health system ."
> 
> "Foreigners registered in the local census of the town they usually reside , have right to health care under same conditions as Spanish nationals."


I've heard that - thought it had been changed

do you have a link to the law?

spanish is OK


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, access to health care for anyone on a low incomeswas introduced in 1989;

Real Decreto 1088/1989, de 8 de septiembre, por el que se extiende la cobertura de la asistencia sanitaria de la Seguridad Social a las personas sin recursos econmicos suficientes.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timr said:


> Hi, access to health care for anyone on a low incomeswas introduced in 1989;
> 
> Real Decreto 1088/1989, de 8 de septiembre, por el que se extiende la cobertura de la asistencia sanitaria de la Seguridad Social a las personas sin recursos econmicos suficientes.


thanks


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> You can opt to pay into the Spanish healthcare system if you want to, and pay for it by direct debit. That's probably what you were referring to?
> 
> If you have been working and paying National Insurance contributions in the UK, you need to contact the Dept of Work & Pensions as there is an arrangement which will cover your healthcare for the first year or two in Spain.
> 
> Then, unless you live in Catalunya where it is now free for everyone, you will need private health insurance or pay into the Spanish system until one of you starts to receive an old age pension. As soon as one of you is a pensioner, health care is free for both of you.


Hi,

Thanks that was very helpful

Cheers


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I've heard that - thought it had been changed
> 
> do you have a link to the law?
> 
> spanish is OK


No link tto the law but thanks for the info


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

timr said:


> Hi, access to health care for anyone on a low incomeswas introduced in 1989;
> 
> Real Decreto 1088/1989, de 8 de septiembre, por el que se extiende la cobertura de la asistencia sanitaria de la Seguridad Social a las personas sin recursos econmicos suficientes.


Thanks for that


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

cheers for tha


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

timr said:


> Hi, access to health care for anyone on a low incomeswas introduced in 1989;
> 
> Real Decreto 1088/1989, de 8 de septiembre, por el que se extiende la cobertura de la asistencia sanitaria de la Seguridad Social a las personas sin recursos econmicos suficientes.


In Andalucia this applies to a couple with joint income of less than €12,000 a year. They don't take your savings into account. We applied last year via the Trabajadora Social (social worker) at the health clinic where we were already registered (previously covered under the E106/S1 arrangement). She looked at our bank statement and filled the forms in for us. Our_ tarjetas sanitarias_ arrived a couple of weeks later.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I think from January 2011 Once you are a resident and as long as your on the Padron you can apply for health care. Not sure if there is a time limit for residence


----------

